# Johnny Trigg Method?



## ncage (Oct 4, 2014)

This is going to be my first time trying the johnny trigg method. I'm doing 211. When you foil is it better to put the meat side up or down? I would thinking putting meat side down would be better since the ribs would baste in the ingredients you add during that time.


----------



## maverickjct (Oct 4, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## ncage (Oct 4, 2014)

Maverickjct said:


> Agreed.


That's how i did it :). I'm actually probably going to do a 2/1.5/.5


----------



## themule69 (Oct 4, 2014)

I always do meat side up. The steam will rise and the fat will run off of the top and hopefully my rub will stay in place. Not sure that is correct. But that is the way a Mule does it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## stickyfingers (Oct 4, 2014)

Down


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 6, 2014)

Me too, meat up and no foil the entire trip...


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 6, 2014)

Meat down for me.

Are you doing spares, st.Luis or baby back?

For me st.luis I cook at 250-275 for 3hrs -1hr and then till glaze is set about 30-45min. 

I use bend to test for foiling stage, then toothpick to see when done in foil.


----------



## jbills5 (Oct 7, 2014)

Meat side down.  Also, are you doing spares or BB's?


----------



## chef willie (Oct 7, 2014)

LMAO......ask a question on SMF and you'll get 2 dozen opinions......I've seen this road show before. I'm a fan of Triggs method but I'm in the meat UP group. My reason being I want the rib meat to get a steam bath from the juice/parkay/tiger sauce but not braise in the liquid itself. I want a meat tug, not fall off the bone. I'll have to watch a Pit Masters episode to see how Tripp does it since it's now been asked.....Willie


----------



## loock28 (Oct 7, 2014)

meat down. Ive tried it the other way and got not glaze at all it just ran off the ribs when it melted. for st louis style ribs i do 3/1.5/.5


----------



## smoking602 (Oct 9, 2014)

what is the johnny trigg method?


----------



## chef willie (Oct 9, 2014)

smoking602 said:


> what is the johnny trigg method?


A twist on the 3-2-1 for ribs. At the 3 hour mark he lays out foil & squirts Squeeze Parkay in there along with some honey and Tiger Sauce, then does the 2 hour foiling and then finishes the last hour unfoiled. Sweet but a pretty tasty rib none the less.....Willie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136878/trigg-style-bbs-a-chuck-abts-in-the-smokin-it-3


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 9, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> A twist on the 3-2-1 for ribs. At the 3 hour mark he lays out foil & squirts Squeeze Parkay in there along with some honey and Tiger Sauce, then does the 2 hour foiling and then finishes the last hour unfoiled. Sweet but a pretty tasty rib none the less.....Willie
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136878/trigg-style-bbs-a-chuck-abts-in-the-smokin-it-3


Tried it. Way, way too sweet for my tastes.


----------



## jbills5 (Oct 9, 2014)

Also, with the butter, I would recommend using real butter.  Parkay and margarine's like it are basically plastic with the chemicals they have in them.


----------



## smoking602 (Oct 9, 2014)

jbills5 said:


> Also, with the butter, I would recommend using real butter.  Parkay and margarine's like it are basically plastic with the chemicals they have in them.


Maybe that's the secret though, butter metls away but maybe margarine stays liquid longer or something to help make it more tender?


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe it was his intention or by accident,  but his method makes since in my world, basically the same way wrapping butts and brisket works.

 What happens in this method is you are actually braising the meat in the liquid or its own juices. The combination of the liquids are really a personal choice. Depending on what liquids you use will in my eyes determine weather the meat needs to be down to get the effect of the flavors.  If you use a broth or water only based liquid it does not matter, the steam theory will work. However if you have a fat based liquid (margarine,  butter, bacon fat, etc...) for flavor your meat needs to be down to get all of the flavors, fat does not steam and you will not get all ofnthe flavors in all of the meat. In my experience with playing with this method going meat side up is more forgiving then meat side down, but meat side down with what I use gets more flavor since the meat is in the liquid. Because the meat is in the liquid it will cook faster and can over cook very quickly. 

Yes, he has a set recipe he uses, but you can adjust as you see fit for you and your guests taste. If it is too sweet, back off the sugar or honey. Too hot, dont add the tiger sauce. I glaze mine with a little bbq sauce mixed with some of the drippings and lightly dust with a finishing seasoning that has no sugar. 

This is some of my last ribs I did this method. 3 - 1 - .5 @ 250-275 meat side down













20140831_145239.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Oct 10, 2014


----------



## chef willie (Oct 10, 2014)

jarjarchef said:


> Maybe it was his intention or by accident, but his method makes since in my world, basically the same way wrapping butts and brisket works.
> 
> What happens in this method is you are actually braising the meat in the liquid or its own juices. The combination of the liquids are really a personal choice. Depending on what liquids you use will in my eyes determine weather the meat needs to be down to get the effect of the flavors. If you use a broth or water only based liquid it does not matter, the steam theory will work. However if you have a fat based liquid (margarine, butter, bacon fat, etc...) for flavor your meat needs to be down to get all of the flavors, fat does not steam and you will not get all ofnthe flavors in all of the meat. In my experience with playing with this method going meat side up is more forgiving then meat side down, but meat side down with what I use gets more flavor since the meat is in the liquid. Because the meat is in the liquid it will cook faster and can over cook very quickly.
> 
> ...


Nice looking ribs there.....I could see myself hitting half that box. I've done Triggs style only twice....once to just do it and the second time to use up all the fixin's left from the first time. On the braising.....I ran across one post on here some time back where the poster left a vent hole in the foil pouch for most of the steam to escape and proclaimed that a successful 3-2-1 cook. I have yet to try that method but...another twist on a theme perhaps......Willie


----------

